# Dove marinade?



## allensudz (Aug 24, 2009)

With dove season opening in a week, what do yall use to marinade your breats?  i usually just throw something together at the last minute. And after that the traditional cream cheese, jalepeno, then wrap in bacon.  Did't know if there was some other methods yall use so i can change something up one time.  Try something new!

Thanks


----------



## lvrgsp (Aug 24, 2009)

Ooh buddy.....I can not wait either....we use Italian dressing... marinade and the same thing cream cheese jalapeno and bacon...although what I have been doing is to season the cream cheese and dicing the pepper fine and mixing all together then stuffing the dove breast and wrapping it with the bacon.....the Italian dressing does it for us anyways....

Good luck me friend...
Lvrgsp


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have used itialian dressing on almost all my game meats but I'm not a big hunter.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 24, 2009)

I brine mine.


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 24, 2009)

Since moving back to Minnesota, I have yet to hunt that fast flyer. When we lived in Texas, Oh my god, did we put a hurtin on the doves. Some of the best shooting of all the game birds. Especially when they have a tailwind with em. What I did was breast them out, of  course leaving them attached to the breast bone. Then I would slit down the side of each breast so it was still attched, but not by much. Then I would usually marinade them in Italian dressing or a basic margarita mix, with the tequilla, (by the way, it is fantastic, I suggest you give it a try). Then I would take the birds and put a slice of long green chilie on one side of the breast, and a slice of onion on the other and wrap it in bacon, secured with a tooth pick and onto the grill. Aaahhhh, nothing like a good Dove chow down with some cold brew on a cool Texas evening with your huntin buds. Thats livin right there.


----------



## fourthwind (Aug 24, 2009)

Here is a spin on the ole japs and wrapped in bacon.   Take and fillet the meat off the breasts, and chop into 1/4 size cubes.  Salt, pepper, and do a very quick pan fry in butter.  Just a few minutes till they are just barely cooked.  Mix the meat with the cream cheese and Jack cheese and stuff into cored jalepeno like an ABT.  I used to Batter and deep fry them, but I am going to try and smoke them wrapped in bacon like an ABT this year.  Just a variation that I think is easier than individual wrapping of the breast pieces. 7 days and a wake up call till the little grey birds hit the dirt.  We are taking 7 soldiers out this year for a bit of serious R&R 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck out there guys!


----------



## dr k (Oct 22, 2013)

50/50 apple juice and soy sauce with a little ginger and some of your favorite rub.  I let it sit for 24hrs.+ or whenever you can cook it.


----------



## andrew nill (Oct 31, 2013)

I am done marination by using vinegar, lemon, yogurt and these all increases the real taste of dove meat. This is an Asian style of marinading dove before smoke.


----------

